
Google made a joke out of Chrome privacy policy - Rodrigmac
https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-addition-to-the-gdpr-case-study-on-the-example-of-google-chrome-69-70/
======
SteveParker60
Not a link.

------
xemoka
link should be: [https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-
additio...](https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-addition-to-
the-gdpr-case-study-on-the-example-of-google-chrome-69-70/)

~~~
dang
Thanks! changed from [https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-
additio...](https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-addition-to-
the-gdpr-case-study-on-the-example-of-google-
chrome-69-70/https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/am-i-logged-in-or-not-addition-to-
the-gdpr-case-study-on-the-example-of-google-chrome-69-70/).

